# Ya te vale!



## spanien

alguien sabe la traducción adecuada de: ya te vale??

Gracias!


----------



## Quelle

Sería mejor poner unos ejemplos. Como veo en otro thread hay variaciones de significado.
Sin pensar mucho hubiera dicho: Hast du jetzt (endlich) genug? Reicht's dir jetzt?
Pero para confirmarlo necesito contexto.


----------



## maracujanicaragua

Meine Idee:
_
Es reicht!_ 
_Komm schon!

_Zum Beispiel: "Te pasas todo el día delante de la ordenadora, ya te vale, no?"
"Du sitzt den ganzen tag vor dem PC. Es ist langsam genug, ja?"


----------



## spanien

Gracias a los dos, pero estas palabras no significan lo mismo.


> Hast du jetzt (endlich) genug? Reicht's dir jetzt?


:Tienes bastante?ya está bien? o basta


> _Komm schon!_


: Venga, animate.

Ya te vale sería en el caso que alguien se retrase una hora y no te dice nada de que va a llegar tarde. Entonces cuando llega, le dices ya te vale q no me has llamado al movil,....Desde mi punto de vista,este ya te vale no es intercambiable por las expresiones que habéis dicho.
Igualmente, gracias!


----------



## Quelle

Todavía no he cogido bien lo que quieres expresar con "ya te vale".
Quizás:
Und sonst geht's gut?!


----------



## Sota

En ese contexto, es verdad, es muy dífícil encontrar una expresión parecida en alemán.Qué tal
"Das ist ja irre!"

también he encontrado"soll das ein Witz sein?"pero claro, ya sería una pregunta y con mucho reproche.


----------



## Quelle

Sota said:


> En ese contexto, es verdad, es muy dífícil encontrar una expresión parecida en alemán.Qué tal
> "Das ist ja irre!"
> 
> también he encontrado"soll das ein Witz sein?"pero claro, ya sería una pregunta y con mucho reproche.


 
En este sentido me ocurren más expresiones: 
- Tickst du noch richtig?
- Hast du sie noch alle?
- Spinnst du?
- Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!


----------



## Sota

de ésas me quedaría con "das darf wohl nicht wahr sein".Las demás me parece, como ha dicho antes spanien, que en ese contexto quedan muy raras.De cualquier manera, opina tu


----------



## gusfand

@ Spanien:
estoy contento de obtener una buena explicacion de "ya te vale", pues nunca estuve seguro.
Aunque te llegara mas bien tarde, ahora que entiendo, quiero añadir la exlclamacion (aunque con signo de interrogacion) "geht's noch?" .. la cual es bastante comun


----------



## Guaperas

Spanien, has escrito " Ya te vale ? " interrogativo que sería " Ist es nun ok für dich ? oder  genug es dir jetzt ?" 



  Otra cosa sería que quisieses decir , la expresión sin interrogación" Ya te vale !!" a modo de reproche o reprimenda , esto sería algo así como "Es reicht schon mit dir !" oder, "Jetzt hast du aber genug damit !"


----------



## johanna1898

Ich lebe seit 31 Jahren in Spanien.

Ich würde sagen, es ist so, wie man manchmal sagt:  ............ Ja, das ist doch wirklich! ........was weiss ich
oder: Ja, das ist doch wirklich eine Sache!
Ja, mach dich doch nicht an (und ich meine nicht in die Hosen machen!!!!!!) Ha,Ha
Ja, benimm dich doch schon mal ......
Dieser letzte Satz gefällt mir persönlich  am besten - das kommt dan wirklich hin.
saludos
J x


----------



## jordi picarol

La verdad es que antes de ponernos a buscar una traducción a otra lengua (la que sea) tendríamos que ponernos los hispanoparlantes de acuerdo sobre el significado real de ese "dicho".Qué significa y cuando se usa.Para mí no está nada claro.
Saludos
Jordi


----------

